# [Win XP] Energieoptionen funktionieren bei Internetverbindung nicht



## -Pharao- (6. August 2010)

Hallo. 
Ich habe ein Problem mit den Energieoptionen in Windows XP. Ich habe eingestellt, dass sich der Computer nach 30 Minuten Inaktivität in den Ruhezustand versetzen soll. Da ich keinen Router benutze, wird meine DSL-Verbindung direkt mit den Zugangsdaten über Windows per PPPoE aufgebaut (DFÜ). Allerdings passiert nach der eingestellten Zeit einfach gar nichts, falls eine Internetverbindung aufgebaut ist. Ist die Internetverbindung nicht aufgebaut, so versetzt sich der Computer auch wie gewünscht nach 30 Minuten Inaktivität in den Ruhezustand. 

Manuell (also über Start -> Ausschalten -> Ruhezustand) funktioniert der Ruhezustand immer, nur automatisch eben nur dann, wenn keine Internetverbindung besteht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann? Nur bitte nicht den Windows Task Scheduler empfehlen. Ich wechsle das Energieschema nämlich häufiger und der Scheduler wäre bei dieser Sache meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unflexibel.

MfG,
-Pharao-


----------



## brunlorenz (15. August 2010)

Gehe auf Systemsteuerung->Geräte-Manager->Deine Netzwerkkarte->Linksklick->Eigenschaften->Energieverwaltung und dann Gerät kann Computer aus dem Ruhezustand holen deaktivieren. Damit sollte es gehen


----------



## -Pharao- (15. August 2010)

Diese Option hab ich nicht. Aber eine ähnliche ist schon deaktiviert. Ich habe bei diesem Tab folgende Optionen:
- Computer kann Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen (aktiviert)
- Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Standymodus aktivieren (deaktiviert)
-- Nur Verwaltungsstationen können Standbycomputer aktivieren (deaktivert)


----------



## KaiBone (15. August 2010)

Hallo,
dein Problem ist ganz einfach zu lösen, du musst bei deiner Internetverbindung nur das automatische Trennen nach x Minuten aktiveren.
Denn solange die Verbindung besteht ist der Computer ja nicht inaktiv.

Dazu gehst du auf Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkverbindungen -> Rechtsklick auf die Verbindung -> Eigenschaften
Dort klickst du auf Optionen und stellst dort bei "Leerlaufzeit, nach der aufgelegt wird:" z.b. 5 Minuten ein, dann sollte der Rechner nach 35 Minuten in den Ruhezustand geschickt werden.

Gruß 
KaiBone


----------



## -Pharao- (15. August 2010)

Gibt es keinen Weg, dass Windows den Computer trotz Internetverbindung für inaktiv halten kann? Es sollen nämlich auch weiterhin Programme laufen, die eine Internet-Verbindung benötigen (z.B. Instant Messenger)...


----------



## KaiBone (15. August 2010)

Hallo -Pharao-
also mir ist keine andere Methode bekannt, so mal der Rechner wenn ein Instant Messenger läuft nie inaktiv wäre. 
Während des Ruhezustandes läuft kein Programm weiter, das ganze System wird nur "pausiert", so das er nur noch auf bestimmte Eingaben und Aktionen reagiert (z.b. geplante Aufgaben).

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## -Pharao- (15. August 2010)

KaiBone hat gesagt.:


> Hallo -Pharao-
> also mir ist keine andere Methode bekannt, so mal der Rechner wenn ein Instant Messenger läuft nie inaktiv wäre.


 Doch, der Computer kann trotz IM als inaktiv gelten. Ich hab auf einem anderen Computer (mit Windows 7 statt XP), der allerdings über einen Router ins Internet kommt, einen Instant Messenger (Windows Live Messenger) laufen lasen und in den Energieoptionen testweise eingestellt, dass der Computer nach 3 Minuten Inaktivität in den Ruhezustand schalten soll. Und das hat sehr gut funktioniert. Der Computer ist nach 3 Minuten in den Ruhezustand gegangen, obwohl ich die ganze Zeit Internetzugriff hatte und der Messenger online war. 
Es wäre also toll, wenn man das auch mit einer DFÜ-Verbindung so hinkriegen könnte. Ich will (zumindest noch) nicht unbedingt einen Router benutzen...



KaiBone hat gesagt.:


> Während des Ruhezustandes läuft kein Programm weiter, das ganze System wird nur "pausiert", so das er nur noch auf bestimmte Eingaben und Aktionen reagiert (z.b. geplante Aufgaben).
> 
> Gruß
> KaiBone


 Ich weiß. Aber ich möchte möglichst auch in der Inaktivitätszeit erreichbar bleiben, bis sich halt der Computer in den Ruhezustand versetzt.


----------



## KaiBone (15. August 2010)

Hallo -Pharao-,
ok dafür entschuldige ich mich, da mir nicht bewusst war das der IM so wenig Traffic verursacht das der Rechner als inaktiv gilt.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## brunlorenz (20. August 2010)

Du hast die eine Einstellung falsch gestellt!
Die letzte muss aktiv sein******
Probiers mal damit und ich hoffe, dann klappt es


----------



## -Pharao- (20. August 2010)

Das funktioniert auch nicht. Die letzte Option kann ich nur dann aktivieren, wenn die zweite auch aktiv ist. Ich hab alle aktiviert, die DFÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut und gewartet. Es passierte einfach nichts...


----------

